# Golden ret. 2, 8 week old pups, their mom who is only 1.



## MarcyKronz (Jan 21, 2010)

I recently rescued 2, 8 week old female puppies, and their 1 year old mother. The pups have their 1st. shots, and have been wormed. Mom is shy, and is going to stay for a little while to be socialized. She is crate trained, not sure if she is completely housebroken yet. All are very sweet, and have adjusted well to being with us. All have appointments to see the vet. 

I am in Pittsburgh Pa.
[email protected]
Marcy Niedbala


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pictures? ....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is an update on these puppies:

Hi, You all were such a great help back in November, when I had the 2 golden girls. Now I have 3, and 1 poodle mix.

The mama golden in 1yr., but is a bit shy, so I am going to hang on to her to socialize, but I also have her 2 9wk old pups, females. They have had their first set of shots, and have been wormed. They are going to the vet this week for a check up. The lighter one has an under shot bite, and the darker one has an umbilical hernia, but they are really active, and now healthy pups. I also took a poodle mix, 3yrs, that was living in the same house hold.

If you know anyone, or would spread the word. I would appreciate. These guys were living in bad conditions, and the women was trying to sell the pups, I had to pay her for them, but I couldn't leave them the way they were living. I am going to ask $400 per pup, to cover what I paid, and to have mom spayed. From what I have heard this is right in the range of what rescue would charge. Does anyone know that?

Thank you,
Marcy
412-334-7187

The puppies are in Pittsburgh. I am attaching a photo of the two that are ready for adoption. I worked with Marcy last time and she is great. If there is anything anyone can do to spread the word or get involved, please do.

Here is her email: [email protected]


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ohhh, so cute!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bumping up


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have someone who is interested in a puppy. I do not know him personally, however someone I am aquainted with that fosters knows this gentleman is looking for a Golden. He recently lost his. He lives in NJ, but could probably come to get one of these pups or Momma. I have forwarded you phone number to the lady helping him, as well as the man himself. Again...I do not know the man personally, so I cannot vouch for him, I will leave that up to you. It just broke my heart since he recently lost his dog....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

BTW...they are ABSOLUTELY adorable!! Why oh why cant I own a farm? lol


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So cute! Bumping Up


----------



## MarcyKronz (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for the referral. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! I was going to say I'll tell Marcy, but it looks like she already saw it! Bumping up!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

bumping to the top


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just checking in on this...
If you need a place for these pups GoldHeart can take them, (We don't pay for them though)
What about the Mom? We can help there too...
we're about a 4 hr drive from pittsburgh, but I'm sure we can work that out


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hoping you heard from the gentleman I was speaking of from NJ, Walter. Do any of them have homes yet?


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Bumping and they are darn cute!


----------



## MarcyKronz (Jan 21, 2010)

I did hear from Walter. He asked me some questions, and I asked him some, and then I didn't hear from him anymore. I am not sure what happened. I am being very selective where they go, so I need some information. 

I have a wonderful home for the darker of the 2 pups. I have a home for the mom, and am still working on the the lighter pup. 

Thank you for the offer of rescue help. I think I am doing okay. I am not with a particular rescue, but have been rescuing dogs of all breeds for many years. 

Marcy


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Marcy...I have heard from Walter via text message telling me he is sick with some kidney ailment, but I do think he should have contacted you. I would have JUMPED at this opportunity if I was looking for a rescue pup. I do think you will find someone in no time though...they are all so cute!


----------



## MarcyKronz (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for the update on Walter. I hope he gets better soon. I have found wonderful homes for Lonnie, mama dog, and one of the pups, the darker one. The lighter puppy is still looking for a loving, forever home. We are in no hurry, waiting for the perfect home. She is a real sweetheart.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I just recieved a text from Walter stating that he adopted another dog. He said he would be contacting you to let you know, but I felt it best to tell you right away. I know there is someone out there that will give her a perfect home she so deserves! I'll keep my ears open if I hear that anyone is looking.


----------



## MarcyKronz (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for the update. He said that people were trying to talk him out of getting another golden, because of the cancer. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## MarcyKronz (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I have found a home for the mother dog, and the darker of the 2 puppies. I am still working on the other pup. She is really a sweet girl. She is very lovable, eager to learn. If you know of anyone, please send them my way. 

Thank you!!
Marcy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marcy*

Marcy

Bless you for finding homes for the Mom and the one pup.

I'm sure you are checking people's vet references, etc., and doing home visit before letting them adopt from you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh Marcy, I can't believe you still have the other pup with you. I was sure she was gone already. Which pup is left? The one with the underbite or the one with the hernia? I will definitely keep my ears open for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There is another new thread from someone in south central PA who is looking for a breeder. Maybe you two should talk! Here's a link to that thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ood-breeder-south-central-pa.html#post1341541.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't believe you still have a pup left....they are so darn cute!!!


----------

